# Removing rust around the spokes.



## Rookie (Jun 30, 2010)

I was wonder if there is any special or secret way to get the rust on the rims around the spokes off. Any tips on how to go about doing that?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 30, 2010)

Go to the dollar store and buy some brass tooth brushes,they work great.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 30, 2010)

no liquid or anything?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 30, 2010)

Rookie said:


> no liquid or anything?




WD-40 spray would help some, but yes, the brass brush is THE way to get around the spokes!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 30, 2010)

I use a brillo soap pad and water then i use the brass brush to go around the spoke nipples.if i have to i use a little sprey of wd40 around the nipples,then a good chrome cleaner.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 30, 2010)

mk tomorrow i work hard!


----------



## KD5NRH (Jul 10, 2010)

When it comes to cleaning metal, the local gun store is your friend.  I've had good luck with Blue Wonder cleaner.  It's a gel, and doesn't smell nearly as strongly as some of the others, and putting a bit on before using the wire brush seems to get rust and caked grease to let go quite a bit easier.

Different calibers of gun cleaning brushes also work great for cleaning out holes and tubes.  Try shotgun brushes and rods for the frame tubes, and .22 rifle brushes for most screw holes.  If you're running a brush into a blind hole, be sure to use one that's a pretty loose fit, or stick to a bore mop; a tight brush can get hung up if there's no place at the other end for the bristles to straighten out and reverse.


----------



## chriscokid (Jul 10, 2010)

i done told you what to use.... look on your other post titled rookie hard at work


----------



## Rookie (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep i see now, thanks for your help guys i appreciate it.


----------



## dbelcher (Jul 11, 2010)

Penetrating Oil, Brass Wool, & fine steel wool have worked well for me. Take a look at the rear hub on our 41 DX, it was sitting in a barn for the last 70 years...


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 11, 2010)

I seem to be cleaning a lot of rims lately. Perusing the cleaning and shining aisle at WalMart one day, I found an interesting little gadget called the "Windex Pro Dtailer/Sonic Scrubbers." I paid about $15 for it (it comes with a simple brush head) and since I wanted to do a lot of cleaning and polishing I went ahead and bought the extra set of cleaning heads. There are four in the package including a head that has velcro to hold polishing pads. So the scrub brushes don't really do much for rust but I took a wad of the finest bronze wool that Westlake(Ace?) Hardware sells, and stuck that on the velcro hooks of the polishing head (making sure a bit sticks out over the edge) and some soapy water (didn't want to risk solvents on my nifty new tool) and away we went. This thing cleaned around the spokes in a fraction of the time it was taking me to do it by hand. It is a bit fussy, since you have to muck about keeping the bronze wool on the head of the tool but it works and is fast. A little chrome polish and Bob's your uncle!


----------

